# Website.......



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I would like to believe in patience, we switched to our new website 2 weeks ago and the gentlemen is creative in nature, I have requested that the spelling and sentence structure be reviewed. We provided pictures of all aspects and phases for this industry.

Guess I will meet with him tomorrow and go through it........


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PCM1 said:


> I would like to believe in patience, we switched to our new website 2 weeks ago and the gentlemen is creative in nature, I have requested that the spelling and sentence structure be reviewed. We provided pictures of all aspects and phases for this industry.
> 
> Guess I will meet with him tomorrow and go through it........



I know I have a chit load of grammar and spelling fook up's in my website, I'm just to lazy to fix em, even had a few customers tell me they liked it because they knew I did not send it off to have someone write it for me. Not sure if this is a good thing or bad lol. One day I will get around to it.

Pat


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I know I have a chit load of grammar and spelling fook up's in my website, I'm just to lazy to fix em, even had a few customers tell me they liked it because they knew I did not send it off to have someone write it for me. Not sure if this is a good thing or bad lol. One day I will get around to it.
> 
> Pat


Do you really believe that? Can you tell me why they would think that is a good thing? Could it be that that 1 their painter to be someone who can't afford such services?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Do you really believe that? Can you tell me why they would think that is a good thing? Could it be that that 1 their painter to be someone who can't afford such services?


Because it gives them a real idea on who I am, makes it more genuine. Anybody can have someone write their content for them. Then it just falls under the same ole rhetoric as all the others out there. 

I do plan on fixing it, I just don't put much emphasis on my site as it really does not do anything for me.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

aaron - your site looks great in google chrome and IE, has some issue in firefox just for your info.

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Do you really believe that? Can you tell me why they would think that is a good thing? Could it be that that 1 their painter to be someone who can't afford such services?


Wow... are you snobby or just stuck in your own selfish rut? That was pretty damn rude...


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We wrote on own content and design, Just did not get relayed right.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so what is your link? You can even put it in your sig if you would like.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Wow... are you snobby or just stuck in your own selfish rut? That was pretty damn rude...


Not sure I understand why you think that is snobby or rude. I am refering to the fact that many potential customers are looking for cheap and could interpret a poorly done website as someone they can take advantage of.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I clicked a link from here the other day on one of my devices which has a safari browser on like a 8" screen and it was like a mushroom trip.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I clicked a link from here the other day on one of my devices which has a safari browser on like a 8" screen and it was like a mushroom trip.


 
kooool


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol Nellie. Did you get your cdl?


----------



## House Painting Bids (Dec 20, 2009)

Best Idea


----------

